# Pet monkey



## georgeandbessy (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi my brother wants to buy a monkey!!!  I don't know if this is a good idea?? Anyone have a monkey and any advice?


----------



## Rue (Aug 9, 2016)

No to monkeys. They do not make good pets. They require expensive habitats and a huge time commitment. They are very high maintenance and stressful to keep.

The novelty wears off quickly.


----------



## wellington (Aug 9, 2016)

@Tom might be able to help. 
My dad had an aunt that had a capuchin monkey many years ago. Very dirty. May have been the aunt too though. The whole house stunk of the monkey. That's all I know


----------



## georgeandbessy (Aug 9, 2016)

Rue said:


> No to monkeys. They do not make good pets. They require expensive habitats and a huge time commitment. They are very high maintenance and stressful to keep.
> 
> The novelty wears off quickly.


Oh I know the novelty will wear off the monkey, Like it did with his dogs and daughter. I'm pretty sure I will end up with it but I wouldn't keep it. Where can you send an unwanted monkey? Anyone want a monkey?


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> Hi my brother wants to buy a monkey!!!  I don't know if this is a good idea?? Anyone have a monkey and any advice?



They aren't your typical low maintenance pet, but I love them. I've worked with several species for many years. Apes too. Does your brother have the space, time and resources to handle that sort of exotic animal? Does he have the necessary permits all lined up? Has he talked to experienced monkey trainers to learn what is involved and all the things that can go wrong?


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> Oh I know the novelty will wear off the monkey, Like it did with his dogs and daughter. I'm pretty sure I will end up with it but I wouldn't keep it. Where can you send an unwanted monkey? Anyone want a monkey?



If you brother is that type of person, then no a monkey is not for him. Monkeys are not suitable pets for most people, but some people do it and do it well.


----------



## georgeandbessy (Aug 9, 2016)

Tom said:


> They aren't your typical low maintenance pet, but I love them. I've worked with several species for many years. Apes too. Does your brother have the space, time and resources to handle that sot of exotic animal? Does he have the necessary permits all lined up? Has he talked to experienced monkey trainers to learn what is involved and all the things that can go wrong?


My brother would buy a monkey illegally, let it roam free then dump it on me! What do I do then????


----------



## wellington (Aug 9, 2016)

Rue said:


> No to monkeys. They do not make good pets. They require expensive habitats and a huge time commitment. They are very high maintenance and stressful to keep.
> 
> The novelty wears off quickly.


Just wondering. From any experience or just what a zoo or wildlife place might have said?
I ask because if it's a zoo or wildlife place, they would probably say close to the same thing with us keeping tortoises. They seem to want to be the only ones allowed. At least some of them.


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> My brother would buy a monkey illegally, let it roam free then dump it on me! What do I do then????



Tough call. Family, you know…

You guys have some sort of public animal control agency over there don't you? I would turn it in to them. Whether or not you tell them the source will be up to you. I would do everything possible to discourage your brother from being this callous and irresponsible to a living animal. Not judging. I think we all have family members guilty of some reprehensible behavior at times. I sure do.


----------



## georgeandbessy (Aug 9, 2016)

Tom said:


> If you brother is that type of person, then no a monkey is not for him. Monkeys are not suitable pets for most people, but some people do it and do it well.


He is that kind of person, the idiot type. What do I do with it when it's passed to me?


----------



## georgeandbessy (Aug 9, 2016)

Tom said:


> Tough call. Family, you know…
> 
> You guys have some sort of public animal control agency over there don't you? I would turn it in to them. Whether or not you tell them the source will be up to you. I would do everything possible to discourage your brother from being this callous and irresponsible to a living animal. Not judging. I think we all have family members guilty of some reprehensible behavior at times. I sure do.


Please feel free to judge! There's nothing I can do to discourage him I just wanted to know what to do next. 
Thank you


----------



## wellington (Aug 9, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> Please feel free to judge! There's nothing I can do to discourage him I just wanted to know what to do next.
> Thank you


If you can't talk him out of it, find out what the laws are. Either tell him you will turn him in if he gets one. Or turn him in if he gets one. If he does it illegally.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 9, 2016)

I want a monkey. I could train it to be my butler.


----------



## Rue (Aug 9, 2016)

wellington said:


> Just wondering. From any experience or just what a zoo or wildlife place might have said?
> I ask because if it's a zoo or wildlife place, they would probably say close to the same thing with us keeping tortoises. They seem to want to be the only ones allowed. At least some of them.



No personal experience keeping a monkey myself. I know better. Just 35 years of hanging out with various folks in various fields of biology.


----------



## georgeandbessy (Aug 9, 2016)

wellington said:


> If you can't talk him out of it, find out what the laws are. Either tell him you will turn him in if he gets one. Or turn him in if he gets one. If he does it illegally.


Well he has only been arrested twice this year so another night in jail may make a difference. Though needless to say my stepmother will have him out within a few hours. 
Arrrrrr I hate my bloody brother!!


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2016)

dmmj said:


> I want a monkey. I could train it to be my butler.



You know how I train protection dogs? I've always wanted to train a "protection baboon". How cool would that be? I don't think it would take much training. Its their natural instinct to protect, but you'd have to build their confidence a bit. I've never been able to figure out an adequate protective suit for the training partners though… A dog bite suit would not be nearly enough...


----------



## georgeandbessy (Aug 9, 2016)

Tom said:


> You know how I train protection dogs? I've always wanted to train a "protection baboon". How cool would that be? I don't think it would take much training. Its their natural instinct to protect, but you'd have to build their confidence a bit. I've never been able to figure out an adequate protective suit for the training partners though… A dog bite suit would not be nearly enough...


Do you have a monkey


----------



## dmmj (Aug 9, 2016)

Tom said:


> You know how I train protection dogs? I've always wanted to train a "protection baboon". How cool would that be? I don't think it would take much training. Its their natural instinct to protect, but you'd have to build their confidence a bit. I've never been able to figure out an adequate protective suit for the training partners though… A dog bite suit would not be nearly enough...


Tbat's even better than a monkey butler. I now know what I want for Christmas.


----------



## georgeandbessy (Aug 9, 2016)

dmmj said:


> Tbat's even better than a monkey butler. I now know what I want for Christmas.


I thought Father Christmas didn't deliver livestock


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> Do you have a monkey



I don't own my own, but I've worked with many. I train animals for movies and TV. Once in a while I get to work on a monkey or ape job. In years past I helped raise chimps, orangutans, rhesus macaques, and I've done many jobs with all of those and baboons, capuchins, and a few others. In school I worked with an olive baboon, and I worked with hamadryus baboon for a few years too.

This is a hamadryus/olive cross that belongs to a couple of friend's of mine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 9, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> I thought Father Christmas didn't deliver livestock


Perhaps you should persuade your brother to get a baboon.


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> I thought Father Christmas didn't deliver livestock



That must be a UK policy. Santa brought my daughter a kitten for Christmas three years ago. I really really wish "Santa" had consulted me first...


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> Do you have a monkey



Here are some of the little guys I used to work with:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/found-an-old-photo.105501/


----------



## georgeandbessy (Aug 9, 2016)

Tom said:


> That must be a UK policy. Santa brought my daughter a kitten for Christmas three years ago. I really really wish "Santa" had consulted me first...


Well farther Christmas once delivered my step mum a tarantula on Christmas morning. I think my brother must have tampered with her list


----------



## georgeandbessy (Aug 9, 2016)

Tom said:


> Here are some of the little guys I used to work with:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/found-an-old-photo.105501/


You have the best job ever!!!!


----------



## surfergirl (Aug 9, 2016)

That is a beautiful baboon Tom. Cute little hands, very clean!


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> You have the best job ever!!!!



Thank you. Its pretty nice most of the time.

Today my dog got to tear up and drag a couch around a room… with an actor sitting on the couch trying to watch TV. Now THAT was fun! Here is a pic of him working yesterday in a wrestling ring:


This was a close up shot of his snarly barking.


----------



## georgeandbessy (Aug 9, 2016)

Tom said:


> Thank you. Its pretty nice most of the time.
> 
> Today my dog got to tear up and drag a couch around a room… with an actor sitting on the couch trying to watch TV. Now THAT was fun! Here is a pic of him working yesterday in a wrestling ring:
> View attachment 183056
> ...


How do you do that my dog won't even sit


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> How do you do that my dog won't even sit



Your dog will sit for me.


----------



## Yelloweyed (Aug 9, 2016)

My family had two gibbons when I was growing up. They were novel pets but major maintenance - diapers when inside, huge aviary-like enclosures and they were so strong they broke household items all the time. When they outgrew their enclosures, one was sent to the local zoo and the other one went to an animal reserve in northern Thailand.


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2016)

Yelloweyed said:


> My family had two gibbons when I was growing up. They were novel pets but major maintenance - diapers when inside, huge aviary-like enclosures and they were so strong they broke household items all the time. When they outgrew their enclosures, one was sent to the local zoo and the other one went to an animal reserve in northern Thailand.



I love the gibbons. I've worked with a couple and they were both fantastic.


----------



## ColleenT (Aug 24, 2016)

Tom do you do clicker training? my husband is really good at clicker with our horses and dogs.


----------



## Tom (Aug 24, 2016)

ColleenT said:


> Tom do you do clicker training? my husband is really good at clicker with our horses and dogs.



Yes, sometimes. Depends upon the situation. I use just about every method there is.


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 6, 2016)

Tom said:


> Here are some of the little guys I used to work with:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/found-an-old-photo.105501/



WONDERFUL photo!!!!


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 6, 2016)

Tom said:


> Thank you. Its pretty nice most of the time.
> 
> Today my dog got to tear up and drag a couch around a room… with an actor sitting on the couch trying to watch TV. Now THAT was fun! Here is a pic of him working yesterday in a wrestling ring:
> View attachment 183056
> ...



OMG!!! That is HILARIOUS!!!!  I may have to go see that movie just to see that scene!!!


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 6, 2016)

Tom said:


> Your dog will sit for me.


Heck, my MUD TURTLE would sit for you!!!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 6, 2016)

Monkeys require much dedication. I've had pet monkeys, worked with a large range of primates in zoo settings and also in BioPharma settings. I really like them, but the dedication is not even so much $$, but time, they are very social animals and like to have alot of time with you or other monkeys, or other pets. 

Monkeys are better than most people at sorting out if they can play with you emotionally as well, and they will. If they believe you have lied to them with actions (not words of course) they will not trust you for life. 

Then there is the whole disease thing. There is primate herpes, that they can live with but will kill you. They can get TB easily and share that with you.

Much of the reason they are highly regulated came from the CDC, WC monkeys carry many things we do know about and want to avoid as well as what we have not figured out yet. 

Maybe the person with the interest can volunteer at a local zoo, and get their fix that way. 

Just think of the highest maintenance person you know, multiply that by ten, then double it, not you have a pet monkey.


----------

